# Dumping



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This character lives just across the TN state line about 100 miles from my place. My farm borders the French Broad River which he dumped his dairy waste into. Morons like him is what makes the rest of us get such bad treatment by the liberal media. I doubt if he will get time, but if he could sit and chill for about 9 months, then he would have plenty of time to reflect on his self-centered behaviour.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/nc_dairy_farm_owner_plead_guilty_to_violations__NAA_Associated_Press/


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

The thing I dont get is it says 'one' of the owners. What about the other owners? Its not good what he did but atleast he accepted it unlike the other owners. Doesnt seem fair they throw him under the bus.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

He also was the operator....which is why he was singled out.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

A few years ago a like minded character here decided to dump dairy waste into our irrigation supply canal of which he himself owns water shares in. The company called the EPA to report him. What did the EPA do? They said we didn't see him do it ourselves so nothing can be done...... So the irrigation canal company decided to take matters into their own hands. He was suspended from being able to use his irrigation water for a year.


----------

